# Colonoscopy on Friday and I am TERRIFIED



## Pryncss (Dec 8, 2002)

I am sooooooo scared about this procedure. From everything I have read it seems like a hit or miss experience. Some people say the prep is the worst part and some say it was the most horrible experience ever.They said they are going to give me Demerol and Versed as well as some other drug that was unnamed that is supposed to relax the colon to reduce the likelyhood of cramping. I am going to tell them to give me as much drugs as they can without killing me becuase I do NOT want to be conscious during this procedure. The closer it gets I feel like I am in mental torment. I am going CRAZY. Steffie


----------



## avallone (Dec 23, 2002)

Well I am one of those that had a "good" experience. I used the Nulytely lemon-lime and mixed it with Crystal light lemonade.I know this is easier said then done, but try to relax as best you can. The whole procedure does not take that long and with drugs they are giving you, you should not feel, or better yet, remember anything. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, can't lie about that! Prep is the worst part of it. I didn't even get down three glasses of the drink stuff. I'm small and do not weigh much and after the second glass I was going to the bathroom so I stopped. I gagged getting it down. Would suggest mixing it with just water. I tried iced tea and it made it worse!I was also given versed and demerol and trust me, you don't feel a thing. I remember seeing the tiles on the all moving one minute then waking up the next. HOWEVER, they gave me too much demerol and I threw up after I was awake so you don't want too much of that stuff.I had no pain after the procedure at all! No cramping or anything. They say if they get all the air out of you it lessens the bloating feeling. Hopefully you have a good doctor. They used a pediatric colonoscopy so maybe that helped with my procedure.On a good note, the doctor said I don't need another one for 10 years!


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

im there with you pryncss! i have to go in for mine on thursday and im pretty nervous. i have to start my prep tomorrow.







just remember to ask your anesthesiologist to make sure they give you enough to put you out until their done. a friend of my moms told my mom the same thing cuz she woke up in the middle of hers and didnt like it at all. that scared me now! but everyone has been telling me the prep is the worst part, other than that its a breeze. guess i'll see for myself. if ya want on thursday when i get back i'll tell ya how mine went??


----------



## divarita (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey there. I too was supposed to have my colonoscopy today but couldn't even make it through the prep. If you have any suggestions let me know. I was so woozy from not eating I got a migraine and then that made it worse to drink the lemon-lime drink. The drink itself wasn't that bad, just tasted like thick gatorade. The problem was mostly the headache from fasting so long, and the bubbling that occured. After 2 glasses I got sick to my stomach and then after that my gag relex was just too strong. I couldn't go on. Back to square one I guess. I think I'll have to try another flavor or I might have memory of this horrible experience. I'm not worried about the procedure since you're knocked out, it's the prep that got me. Best of luck, let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Guys within this thread here is a prep suggested by one of our members, "4WillieC", (Divarita check this out for next time maybe??) http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=34;t=002573 The rest of you with pending colonoscopies, for sure the prep is the worst aspect of it, aside from the "anticipation" of it, that is. lol(I think the anticipation is THE worst of it really.)If you are running clear, you're done prepping.I didn't know that before mine and only was able to get through half of the Fleets phosphasoda prep and at that, I was still going AT the hospital right before the procedure! (I was having horrendous D at the time...yup... BEfore the prep!) I was extremely weakened by the time of the procedure so they couldn't give me the Demerol. I only had the Versed. BUT, It sure worked, cause I remember nothing of the procedure whatsoever. I _really_ wish these GI's would start tailoring their preps for people. Obviously someone with urgent frequent D would require a different prep from someone suffering constipation, no? But these GI's don't even bother to customize preps for anyone. Ticks me off..







Sorry..







I wish you all well for your procedures and let us know how you do.BQ


----------



## smp92701 (Mar 6, 2003)

well i had my colonoscopy today and in my opinion i do think that the colonoscopy itself is a breeze compared to the prep! compare a 15 minute exam to a full night and morning of constant D! after about 9pm last night i was wishing they made velvet toilet paper! but they put me on a conscious sedation where i was half awake and half out of it but i could feel my stomach bloating when he pumped air into me i think. that hurt really really bad but after that it was absolutely fine! it was quick! dont worry about it because it goes to fast to remember!


----------



## bo99 (Apr 1, 2003)

tell them what i did,to give you enough of the stuff so you dont wake up during it.i did wake up once during my colonoscopy and it was i felt pain but they told me to pass gas and i did and the pain went away.next thing i know it was over.i know you will be running to the bathroom with D but beofre you know it the whole thing will be over it goes by that fast.


----------

